

Jobs to Noah Wyle: "You do look like me" - raju
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/apple/jobs-to-noah-wyle-you-do-look-like-me-with-macworld-expo-gag-video/11332

======
nivals
Noah Wyle's intro at Macworld is better than Andy Samberg at f8.

Funnily enough I'm watching the movie right now - Mike Markkula just showed up
and Steve just named himself employee #0.

